# Reciclar balastros de luces fluorescentes



## anilandro (Sep 12, 2011)

Una fuente muy interesante de componentes son los balastros o reactancias electrónicas de las luces fluorescentes actuales, ya que muy lejos de los antiguos tipos formados por una simple bobina y un cebador auxiliar, los módulos actuales contienen circuitos muy complejos, básicamente constituidos por fuentes conmutadas de alto rendimiento e incluso equipadas con un microcontrolador.

Las ventajas de estos circuitos es que apenas se calientan y que encienden los tubos fluorescentes a la primera, aparte de poseer sistema de autoprotección muy eficaz, pero a la vez el problema es que son tan complejos, con tantos componentes, que raramente llegan a durar los años de sus antecesores inductivos.

En el edificio de oficinas en donde trabajo, de una superficie de 4.000 m2 repartidos en cuatro plantas, la iluminación es básicamente con tubos fluorescentes, y después de nueve años de funcionamiento no pasa semana sin que se estropeen una o dos reactancias. Los electricistas las cambian rápidamente y luego son tan amables de guardarme las viejas porque saben que sin duda las reciclaré y aprovecharé mucho mejor sus componentes que si las depositan en el contenedor de metales.

Esta mañana me he pasado por el taller de mantenimiento, y la cosecha ha sido bastante buena: 2 reactancias Osram QT-FH de dos tubos, 2 Osram QT-FQ de un tubo y 2 más de la marca BAG MLS 1x80S, también de un tubo.

La cosecha de reactancias estropeadas cuyos componentes vamos a reciclar







Los circuitos impresos una vez extraídos de las cajas metálicas







*Desmontado una reactancia BAG MLS 1x80*

Comencemos por desmontar una de las BAG MLS 1x80. De ella aprovecharemos todos los componentes discretos excepto el integrado principal, ya que se trata de un microcontrolador Atmel AT90S2333 especialmente programado para la función que aquí realiza, y que difícilmente podríamos utilizar en cualquier otro montaje.

Los componentes SMD (de montaje superficial) situados en la parte baja del circuito tampoco los vamos a utilizar en su mayoría. Dejaremos las resistencias y los diminutos condensadores, pero sí desoldaremos dos pequeños integrados del tipo 8L05A y L63840.

  Los componentes obtenidos de su placa






Los diodos no pueden faltar en las cajas de clasificación de componentes de cualquier aficionado a la electrónica. Aquí hemos obtenido una buena cosecha, un total de 19, cinco de ellos rectificadores utilizables en fuentes de alimentación clásicas, uno rápido para fuentes conmutadas, diez de uso general para baja tensión y pequeña intensidad y dos zeners estabilizadores de tensión:

5 1N4007 rectificador de uso general 1000 volts 1 A
1 1N4005 rectificador de uso general 600 volts 1 A
1 BA 159 rectificador rápido de silicio 1000 volts 1 A
10 1N4148 diodo de silicio de uso general
1 zener de 12 Volts 300 mA
1 zener de 15 volts 300 mA

Diodos rectificadores, de señal y zeners





Los transistores son cuatro Mosfet de potencia y alta tensión. El problema es que de forma incomprensible no encuentro información sobre estos componentes ni en Internet ni en IR (Internacional Rectifier), fabricante de los mismos, y de igual forma, en la otra reactancia del mismo tipo los transistores son 204C y 205C, de los cuales tampoco he encontrado referencia alguna.

3 IR 146C Posible Mosfet de canal N con diodo antiparalelo, posible tensión de 600 volts
1 IR 147C Posible Mosfet de canal N con diodo antiparalelo, posible tensión > 600 volts

Transistores Mosfet de potencia





El resto de semiconductores son dos pequeños integrados SMD de encapsulado SO-8, uno de clásico de 8 patas, cuatro transistores SMD de uso general (2 NPN y 2 PNP) y algo que no es semiconductor sino cerámico, un resonador de 8 Mhz que en el circuito pilota el reloj del microcontrolador Atmel.

1 integrado SMD SO-8 tipo 8L05A se trata de un regulador de tensión 5 V 0,1 A tipo 7805, con datasheet
1 integrado SMD SO-8 tipo L63840 un driver de alto voltaje con datasheet
1 integrado DIP-8 tipo L6561, un corrector de factor de potencia con datasheet
2 transistores silicio NPN de uso general
2 transistores silicio PNP de uso general
1 resonador cerámico de 8 Mhz.

Integrados DIP y SMD, y un resonador cerámico





Los condensadores son componentes muy útiles en cualquier montaje. Aquí hemos conseguido 14. Si hubiéramos retirado los condensadores SMD ahora tendríamos una ciencuentena. Pero todo depende de la utilidad que vayamos a darle, si nuestros montajes son clásicos, los SMD no nos serán de gran ayuda, con el problema añadido que deberemos comprobar su valor uno a uno con un capacímetro, puesto que casi ninguno de ellos lleva serigrafiado el valor.

1 condensador electrolítico 15 mcrF 450 Volts
1 condensador de tántalo 10 mcrF 25 Volts
12 condensadores de poliester de valores diversos, entre 680 pF y 330 nF. incluyendo dos de los denominados de "alterna", de alta seguridad.

Condensadores electrolíticos y de poliester





A igual que los condensadores, las resistencias también son de los componentes más útiles en los montajes estandar. Hemos conseguido 9 de tamaño normal (aquí también hemos despreciado las SMD, aunque en este caso sí llevan serigrafiado su valor en forma de dos cifras más una tercera multiplicador)

9 resistencias de valores varios





Los transformadores son componentes algo especiales, ya que sus características suelen ser muy determinadas para la función que realizan. Aquí tenemos 4 transformadores de pequeño tamaño y con núcleo de ferrita, que podremos utilizar directamente como choques o bien rebobinándolos para fuentes de alimentación conmutadas o transformadores de pulsos.

1 Choque ICT PRC P1 155632, de 1,3 mH
1 Transformador ICT PRC P1 155432, de dos bobinados de 43 mH
1 Transformador ICT PRC N7 156052, de dos bobinados, de 0,2 y 1,3 mH
1 Transformador ICT PRC N7 155142, de cuatro bobinados, 0,3 - 0,3 - 1,7 y 27 mH

Transformadores y choques de ferrita de la placa BAG





Las reactancias no suelen contener demasiados elementos mecánicos utilizables. Excepto la propia caja metálica, que por su forma alargada será difícil de darle un uso posterior, sólo podemos recuperar las regletas de conexión, que sí pueden servirnos para realizar montajes sin soldaduras. Aquí hay una de cuatro contactos y otra de tres, que son del tipo de inserción apretando un pequeño botón, sistema más rápido que el de tornillo presor.

1 regleta de inserción rápida de 4 contactos
1 regleta de inserción rápida de 3 contactos

Dos regletas de inserción rápida







*Desmontado una reactancia OSRAM QT-FQ*

Bien, ya hemos visto todo lo obtenido en la reactancia BAG, y aquí tampoco se trata de reflejar todos y cada uno de los componentes de las demás, pero al menos desmontaremos una de las Osram y describiremos aquellos componentes que sean distintos a los que ya hemos visto.

El integrado L6570C principal de ST Microelectronics es un típico oscilador y driver de alta tensión para balastros y reguladores de iluminación, también muy específico y que no vamos a utilizar, por lo que vamos a dejarlo en la placa.

Los componentes aprovechados de la reactancia OSRAM QT-FQ





Los transistores son también son del tipo Mosfet de potencia y alta tensión, todos ellos de canal N y 2A a 600 Volts, aunque estos son SMD y pese a la similitud de características los dos tipos presentan una notable diferencia de tamaño.
Los diodos, excepto tres, son también de tipo SMD, que en este caso extraeremos, ya que su tamaño es manejable, aunque de las pocas cifras que pueden distinguirse en su superficie, no es posible averiguar el tipo (que se supone de 1000 Volts 1 A).

3 02N60M2 Mosfet canal N potencia 2A 600 Volts. con datasheet
1 D2NC6 Mosfet canal N 2A 600 Volts  con datasheet
9 rectificadores SMD (posibles 1000 Volts 1 A)
3 rpg 10 y 18 (posiblemente zeners de estas tensiones)

Transistores Mosfet SMD y algunos diodos del mismo tipo





Los transformadores no son idénticos aunque sí bastante similares a la reactancia BAG. Los tipos y características son las siguientes:

1 Epcos PRC N0 01100428 de 2 bobinados de 3,2 mH y 60 mrcH
1 Epcos PRC N0 01100409 de 2 bobinados de 3,2 mH y 100 mrcH
1 Epcos PRC N0 01100429 de 4 bobinados de 1,7 mH, 60 mrcH, 60 mrcH y 10 mH
1 Axis  CS 01200141 de 2 bobinados de 40 mH y 40 mH

Transformadores de ferrita de la placa OSRAM





A parte de ello, hemos conseguido 10 resistencias y 11 condensadores, 1 electrolítico de 10 mrcF 450 Volts y 10 de poliester desde 630 pF. a 1 mcrF Las regletas son en este caso una de 6 contactos y otra de 2.

...Así podríamos seguir con otros modelos de reactancias de marcas diferentes. Obtendríamos muchos componentes interesantes, aunque a tenor de la evidente similitud entre los circuitos, sin demasiada diversidad. Por otra parte, el problema de identificar los componentes SMD es algo que va a más a medida que son más modernos y de menor tamaño.

Y por último hay que decir que todos estos componentes de poco nos servirán si ahora los cogemos y los guardamos mezclados en una caja. En este aspecto, cualquier aficionado a la electrónica ha de ser meticuloso y ordenado, y disponer de cajas de clasificación que identifiquen el contenido por tipos, o al menos por familias de características similares. De esta forma ahorraremos tiempo y dinero cuando nos propongamos desarrollar un nuevo circuito, con la satisfacción adicional de estar utilizando piezas y componentes perfectamente válidos que de otra forma habrían ido a parar a la basura.

Cajas de clasificación de componentes, en su mayoría reciclados de placas en desuso





Caja de integrados, diodos y SMD, así como otra de condensadores electrolíticos





Para ver este texto como página web: http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/03608-recic-blt-01

Saludos a todos


----------



## matijuarez (Sep 12, 2011)

Si no se entiende bien lo que escribo es por la baba que se me cayo sobre el teclado..espectacular lo tuyo,muy buen reciclado


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 12, 2011)

Las cajas son ideales para pequeños montajes de audio, como un mixer mini o DIB o previos para micro, temporizadores, incluso algún dimmer o un ampli basado en TDA's. Enhorabuena por tu paciencia para desoldar todo eso.

Josefe17


----------



## afede19 (Sep 14, 2011)

Muy bueno lo tuyo


----------



## mtssound (Oct 7, 2011)

ami me encanta destripar cosas rotas o viejas, pero el tema es saber porque se rompio ya que sino estarias guardando piezas que no funcionan.
saludos


----------

